# Tips on catfishing bridges in a river.



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips or advice on how to fish for catfish around a bridge?

I'll be bank fishing.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Most of your underwater debris and structure will be caught on the upstream side of the pillars. That would be the area I would target first.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Id throw one about 15 ft above the upstream piller and another on the front corner, then keep working back along the side and then finally the slope behind it, as there is usually a sand bar behind them, throw on near side and then over the hump and don't be afraid to throw about 30-40 ft downstream where the two currents come back together, start at the top, get the most aggressive feeding fish then move further downstream to catch the guys hiding behind any structures. ( lazy not feeding fish) if you catcha fish, go right back to the same spot but if nothing keep moving, always something around a bridge, just have to find them. 
also....if its a big bridge, it may have a smooth ledge under the water, so if you throw up right against piller, let it sink, when you feel it sink and hit bottom, slowly pull away from base and see if it drops off the smooth stuff another two feet or more to the bottom, great place to catch them, I spend hrs dropshotting cats on the Ohio river around bridges...either feast or famine... some pillers hold fish, others do not.

Salmonid


----------



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys. I'll give these tips a try!


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

that's good info salmonid I have never had luck around bridges.


----------

